# Difference in Aquasoils?



## Greenstar (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone noticed a difference in water quality or plant growth when using different substrates from the aquasoil series? I will be ordering tomorrow and I like the color of Africana best, but everyone seems to be using Amazonia.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had a hard time deciding too. As I remember it.... I talked to ADG and Jeff said that the Amazonia seemed to grow plants the best. The other products do fine but I decided why not get all the nutrients I could. Also people say that the black reflects the colors of the fish better. That is why most use a black background. 

Having said all this, I think you just need to get what you like...


----------



## Greenstar (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, my tank has two black sides and a black back wall, with a black acrylic top and black podium. I was just thinking, any color I add to this tank is going to help it pop. More black just seems like it would go contrary to what I want.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

There is quite a bit of discussion taking place that suggests that regular Amazonia is far superior to Amazonia II. I think the Africana would be interesting, but I haven't seen too many people using it.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I just setup a small 2.5G with Malaya a couple weeks ago. So far, with CO2 added, and no dosing, HC is growing/pearling as much as I've experienced with Amazonia. (I didn't use any powersand underneath either)


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

keep in mind that every batch of aquasoil is different so even two bags of the same type (ex. aquasoil type 1) will have varying results


----------

